# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  ماذا يحتاج الزعيم بعد التسجيلات @

## استرلينى

*خاصه التسجيلات اعتمدت على لاعبين صغار فى السن وليست لديهم خبره @
*

----------


## استرلينى

*جهاز فنى اجنبى مقتدر يعرف كيف يبنى فريق قوى @
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يوفق المريخ وأهله دايما
                        	*

----------


## محمد خيرى

*هو وين التسجيلات المريخ بقى زيو وزي الأمل وهلال الفاشر المحترف الجابو المريخ سجلو مريخ الفاشر تقول لي بعد التسجيلات 
اين المحترفين عاوز تنافس فرق افريقيا بطبنجه وكرتيلا لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
*

----------

